# iPhone 5 recall....



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

https://ssl.apple.com/uk/support/iphone5-sleepwakebutton/

To fix the iffy sleep/wake button. Mines in the loop for this so I hope they don't need it too long...


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine was one of these and I thought I had to live with it. My friend told me that Apple cover the 1st year warrantee which I didn't know about so I booked an appointment and went along to the Glasgow store and the guy replaced it straight away with a brand new handset. I didn't complain. My replacement currently works fine.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Sleep button ?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Sleep button ?


It's the button at top of your phone.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes the power button cheers


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

My second was getting a pain so i went in before my years warrenty was lapsed and the replaced it no hassle. Im guessing they cant really do that for such a huge amount of phones.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

My iPhone 4 failed with this about a week out of contract so I traded it it as "un-serviceable" at a massive loss c/w working and got an iphone 5.



No mention about a battery fauklt with the iphone5's? Both mine and my wife's phone turn themselves off at 6% - 10% (my wife turned off at >20% once) and then when you try and turn it back on it says the battery is dead.

I read a few threads about this and people claim the battery needs recailbrating (which I tried 2/3 times) but it didn't seem to help!


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

My sisters iPhone 5 sleep/wake button has been faulty for months,
It's out of warranty too,
I entered the serial number on the link provided and it's eligible for the repair for free,
In the uk from 2nd may,
So I booked into the Genius Bar,
Wonder what happens,
If they will replace her phone, repair it, or have to leave it and go back a few days later,
Looks like will have to wait and find out,
After reading it appears even if you do take it to the apple store, they only examine it to see if it's eligible for the programme, then they send it off to their repair centre to be fixed and returned back to the store,
Looks like they offer a loaner phone till it's repaired too,
Still better than paying the £139 they wanted to repair it.


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

I had my phone replaced last year for this reason. Luckily my new one isn't on this recall


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Apple are calling me back on 2nd May, will take it from there....


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Liam_89 said:


> My sisters iPhone 5 sleep/wake button has been faulty for months,
> It's out of warranty too,
> I entered the serial number on the link provided and it's eligible for the repair for free,
> In the uk from 2nd may,
> ...


Pretty certain that they will replace it. Just remember to back it up fully.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm on my 4th iphone 5 in 14 months! Dreadful quality control


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

My phone is one that is affected. Although I have not noticed anything.
I'll be happy to have a new phone though. Wonder what the chances of getting a replacement phone?


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

As mentioned,
Took my sisters iPhone to the apple store in the metro centre on Saturday,
I had to wait around 2 hours in the store,
They erase/wipe/update the iPhone Instore then install and run a few diagnostic tools on the phone to verify what's going on, 
After the tests they book the phone into their service depot and stick a label onto it and into a white box,
Then they give her a loaner phone to use whilst hers was sent away to be repaired,
I was advised that this would take upto or maybe over a week to be fixed and returned,
They said I will receive an email and call to say when it's arrived back at store,
I received all documents and receipts straight to my email inbox too,
The flat rate cost of this repair if it wasn't covered by the recall would of been £177.90,
There seemed to be quite a few others in the store with the same issue and they all got boxed up to be sent in,
So from my experience anyone who is taking up this recall,
Be prepared to wait Instore and expect the phine to be sent away for repair,
Hope this helps somebody
Liam.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Wish I knew this 6 weeks ago before I paid to have my sleep and home buttons replaced and a new battery fitted.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

mally said:


> Wish I knew this 6 weeks ago before I paid to have my sleep and home buttons replaced and a new battery fitted.


Take receipts to Apple.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

^^

Defo.


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know about this. I've been using the software lock for the past few weeks as my button has seen better days. I'm definitely going to take Apple up on this recall. 

Now I just have to work out how to backup my phone without paying for more cloud storage..


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

I had this on my iPhone 5, took it into an apple store and they replaced the full phone there and then!


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

my phone is one of the ones that qualify for a recall, but as it works fine (apart from the crap software and the awful reception) I'm tempted to leave it. 

Getting fed up with Apple and considering Android.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My iphone5 qualifies for this repair, but my sleep button works fine. Not sure whether to get the button replaced anyway whilst Apple are doing it free of charge.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> My iphone5 qualifies for this repair, but my sleep button works fine. Not sure whether to get the button replaced anyway whilst Apple are doing it free of charge.


Think it says in the terms and conditions that they will not repair the phone if the button is still working, even if it is covered by the recall, it's only if the button isn't working,
Just got my sisters phone back today after a 2 week wait,
All is now good.

Taken from the apple site on the recall page :

Note: If your iPhone 5 sleep/wake button does not show any signs of this issue and/or does not have a qualifying serial number, no action is required on your part at this time.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Got mine back today after 10 days away, all good and sorted... :thumb:


----------

